# Chaos chosen - need inspiration!



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok so I need to model a small squad of chaos chosen (40k obvously) but since they are the superior marines I want them to stand out from the rest of my army but I dont know where to start does anyone have some inpirational pics or ideas for me? Thanks


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have an images of your 'standard' chaos marines? It may help us give you ideas for making these standout.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some WIP pictures of my Emperors Children Chosen. I just raided my bitz box, with chaos you can really do anything. Hope these pictures help


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

As for your chosen i'll tell you what i did with mine.
Since i play Khorne, the thing i did is i ordered the Berzerker Upgrade sprue from Forge World and used those. Then i decided what weapon options to give them (Close combat freaks = Lightning Claws lol) And then i posed them in a different way. Then to sweeten the deal i mounted them on a rockier base to elevate them to represent Rank. I havent finished the base on THIS dude but this is one of my chosen. Its a slight different but keeps the feel and still keeps the army uniform.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hellraiser Movies for Slaanesh.
Stargate for Tzeentch.
DOOM for Khorne.
Dead Alive for Nurgle. Hope you have a strong stomach!


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

I used a squad of Dark Angel vets kitbashed with some chaos parts for my chosen. I'll try to get some pics up later, if it'd help.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Kitbashing is the only way to go with chosen. :victory: For 40k bitz, look at Dark Angels, Inquisition, other chaos units, etc. Anything is fair game for chaos conversions. 

If you can get your hands on the 'mutations' sprue for Fantasy Chaos, it's fantastic. The warrior of chaos bitz fit nicely on marine torsos, and there's lots of warped heads/arms/ whatever. As another idea, buy the warriors from Fantasy and add bolters and marine helmets. It's easy to do, looks cool, and your chosen get capes. Nothing beats capes.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I suggest mixing all the above. Each chosen is a champion in his own right (Almost). They will all be very personalised both in their choice of equipment and trophies/heraldry. Just try to have the basic colors and emblems of their legion/ chapter/ warband consistent.


----------



## Bushido (Sep 22, 2009)

here is a picture of my first attempt and yes I have noticed that my painting isnt top quality but thats not what we are disscusing (but if you have something nice to say thats awesome to:grin

Oh yes and something I should have sid earlier is that I run a Nurgle army


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Bushido said:


> here is a picture of my first attempt and yes I have noticed that my painting isnt top quality but thats not what we are disscusing (but if you have something nice to say thats awesome to:grin
> 
> Oh yes and something I should have sid earlier is that I run a Nurgle army


Actually your painting isn't that bad. Can't to see your conversions.:victory:


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I took the easy route on my Iron Warriros chosen and just made them a little more ornate. I also like to give them MoN in apoc games so i have painted one shoulder guard catachan green and added rust to their armour. Other than that i didn't put anything too amazing on them.

I do liek idea of mixing fantasy bits with 40k though. Capes would be a really neat way of making them stand out.


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

If you play nurgle, how about the nurgle upgrade pack from forge world?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

These are my chosen, just a collection of battered old hq models that I fixed up from my bits box theres an old marine chaplain,a busted up kharn, a cypher, an old metal raptor and the old chaos lord, all salvaged and given new arms(mainly lightning claws) and as the character models are slightly larger/ ornate they stand out against the rank and file.


----------

